#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-06
<_refaat> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=210370872323314
#ubuntu-eg 2011-04-07
<matata> hello there!
<matata> when I've search for "loco" in the channels list, I didn't find #ubuntu-eg , I think it would be better if we add the "LoCo" word to the topic!
<matata> thelinuxer, here?
<thelinuxer> matata: yes, hi matata
<matata> thelinuxer, hi
<thelinuxer> matata: can i help u with anything ?
<matata> I'm creating a new loco irc channel, and I can't find how to add UbuntuIrcCouncil to the founder
<thelinuxer> hmm
<thelinuxer> for which loco ?
<matata> ubuntu-ae
<thelinuxer> did u try this channel #ubuntu-irc ?
<matata> thelinuxer, yes, no answer till now
<thelinuxer> try talking to pici or popey
<thelinuxer> well u can't do it without them
<thelinuxer> they have to assign the founder for the channel
<matata> thelinuxer, thanks for the hint
<thelinuxer> that's at least what i know
<thelinuxer> anyway lurk in the channel until someone answers
<matata> I'm doing that!
<thelinuxer> also here is their mailing list  irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<thelinuxer> send them an email, i don't think it's against any regulations
<matata> thelinuxer, what do you think is the next step for LoCo team?
<thelinuxer> what do u have until now ?
<matata> thelinuxer, http://www.meetup.com/EmiratesLoCo/ page, monthly meetings and the irc channel
<thelinuxer> meeting is very very important
<thelinuxer> ubuntu hour events is gr8
<thelinuxer> here in my loco we are trying to focus on doing big events in colleges and such
<matata> thelinuxer, you didn't recognize me! I'm Bassem JARKAS, we've met many times!
<thelinuxer> matata: bassem! ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> tab3an fakrak bas i didn't know that matata is ur nickname
<matata> thelinuxer, I've registered that nick 6 years ago, so I wont change it :-p
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> shoft rad popey
<thelinuxer> ana faker eno howa ely kan sa3edna
<thelinuxer> sawany let me check keda meen yenfa3
<matata> thelinuxer, ma by3afsh!!!
<thelinuxer> lol 7ader wait
<thelinuxer> bas y don't u make urself a founder  ?
<matata> thelinuxer, i'm the founder, but I have to add the council to
<matata> too
<matata> thelinuxer, you did that in this channel !
<thelinuxer> not me
<thelinuxer> the channel was created long before i became admin
<matata> thelinuxer, who created it?!!
<thelinuxer> not sure wallahi, bas the team was abandoned for some time ya3ny until we took over it
<matata> thelinuxer, so, what do you suggest for the next step?
<thelinuxer> do u have good team members ?
<thelinuxer> matata: do u have reliable members ya3ny ?
<thelinuxer> brb
<matata> thelinuxer, till now there's about 4 of them!
<thelinuxer> matata: do u have a facebook page or group ?
<thelinuxer> matata: with 4 members u can do ubuntu hour events
<thelinuxer> they are micro events
<thelinuxer> and usually 10-20 people attend
<thelinuxer> even a single member can run a successful ubuntu hour event
<thelinuxer> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/
<thelinuxer> sorry man gtg
<thelinuxer> c u later isA
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-05
<Mahmoud20070> يا شباب عندى مشكله فى الجهاز ممكن حد يساعدنى
<Mahmoud20070> help plz
<Mahmoud20070> الووووووووووووووو
<Mahmoud20070> طيب انا عندى مشكله هى ان فيه درايف مش عاوز يتعرف على التوزيعه عندى
<Mahmoud20070> يعنى درايف مش عاوز يتعمله mount
<Mahmoud20070> وبقيت الدريفات بتبان عادى ويتعملها مونت ايه السبب؟
<Mahmoud20070> ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Heba> سلام عليكم انا جديده فى استخدام اللينيكس وعاوزه مساعدتكم لو سمحتم
<Heba> يا جماعه حد موجود
<Tux-Tn> ask your question
<Tux-Tn> if anybody have the answer
<Tux-Tn> he will answer
<egyDev> ماحدش بيصبر اكتر من 6 دقايق
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-06
<Wazery> hi seiflotfy
#ubuntu-eg 2012-04-08
<Zakaria-_h> Hi
<Zakaria-_h> السلام عليكم
<thelinuxer1> Zakaria-_h: hi
<thelinuxer1> و عليكم السلام
<Zakaria-_h> كيف حالكم
<thelinuxer1> الحمد لله بخير
<Zakaria-_h> دائما يارب
<Zakaria-_h> انا اسمي زكريا من سوريا وأنت
<thelinuxer1> أهلا بيك أنا أحمد طولان :)
<Zakaria-_h> عاشت الأسامي
<Zakaria-_h> من أين
<thelinuxer1> من مصر من الفريق المصرى
<thelinuxer1> الفريق المحلى لأوبونتو
<Zakaria-_h> أهلا وسهلا
<Zakaria-_h> تشرفنا
<Zakaria-_h> أغلا ناس
<Zakaria-_h> كم عمرك
<thelinuxer1> تسلم الله يكرمك الشرف لينا
<Zakaria-_h> انا عمري 19
<Zakaria-_h> .:] Zakaria-_h [:. السلام عليكم «~ 
<Zakaria-_h> السلام عليكم
<Zakaria-_h> .:] Zakaria-_h [:. السلام عليكم  «~ 
<Zakaria-_h> .:] Zakaria-_h [:. السلام عليكم  «~ 
<Zakaria-_h> sarhan
#ubuntu-eg 2013-04-01
<kh92> hello
<kh92> fe 7ad hena? :D
<ahmed_mohamed> SA
<kh92> WA
<kh92> ma7addesh byrodd leh? :D
<ahmed_mohamed> akeeed msh shayf el msg :D
<kh92> ana shayefha
<ahmed_mohamed> :D
<kh92> zaman kan fe nas, w kallmtohom abl keda
<kh92> ra7o feen?
<kh92> ahmed_mohamed:
<kh92> ahmed_mohamed:
<ahmed_mohamed> ah ma3lashy asl mafeesh notification 3shan keda msh wa5d baly :D
<ahmed_mohamed> howa 3'lbn el nas elly hena keda bardo
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-04
<theShirbiny> meetingology, o/
<meetingology> theShirbiny: Error: "o/" is not a valid command.
<theShirbiny> meetingology, rm -r *
<meetingology> theShirbiny: Error: "rm" is not a valid command.
<theShirbiny> meetingology, jdpr
<meetingology> theShirbiny: Error: "jdpr" is not a valid command.
<theShirbiny> meetingology, help
<meetingology> theShirbiny: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<theShirbiny> :o
<theShirbiny> Na3iL, o/
<Na3iL> Hiyas theShirbiny how are you
<theShirbiny> fine, thanks
<theShirbiny> yourself?
<Na3iL> Same hamdoullah ty :)
#ubuntu-eg 2016-04-09
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hello!
<theShirbiny> How are you?
<philipballew> okay I think. Just trying to work on a project with a new computer board I got. How are you doing?
<theShirbiny> raspi?
<theShirbiny> I'm doing great :D
<philipballew> theShirbiny, kind of. Its a DragonBoard 410c.
<philipballew> I got it for free, but I cant seem to figure out how to install Debian on it.
<philipballew> I guess I am not as technical as they thought!
<philipballew> but I did 3d print a case for it...
<theShirbiny> dd if=debian.iso of=/dev/sdX xD
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yeah. thats right.
<philipballew> I was following the guide and it wants me boot the board in a special way that seems to not be working.
<theShirbiny> https://github.com/96boards/documentation/wiki/Dragonboard-410c-Boot-Image
<theShirbiny> this one?
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yeah.
<philipballew> thats the one.
<philipballew> I think I might email Qualcomm who gave it to me.
<theShirbiny> you're an ubuntu official member, that's cool
<philipballew> theShirbiny, thanks. So where do you live?
<theShirbiny> I got kicked from the mailing list two years ago xD
<theShirbiny> Cairo
<philipballew> theShirbiny, im sorry to hear that you got kicked out.
<philipballew> Cairo seems cool. I'd love to visit there one day
<theShirbiny> you don't have to highlight me everytime, this channel is pretty much dead :D
<theShirbiny> yeah, and you?
<philipballew> ah, just a habit... I live in California
<theShirbiny> Cool
<theShirbiny> You originally from Egypt?
<philipballew> nah. I have never been there. I just came to this channel for something a while ago and I guess never left...
<theShirbiny> xD, the exact thing happened to me with #ubuntu-ar, I thought they were the official ubuntu Arabic channel
<theShirbiny> turns out ar = Argentina
<philipballew> ah, and I assume you do not speak Spanish?
<theShirbiny> nope
<theShirbiny> I'm leaning German, but i'm not really trying too hard xD
<philipballew> theShirbiny, oh nice. I dont speak much German,
<philipballew> I speak a good amount of Spanish, and am trying to learn more.
<theShirbiny> cool
<philipballew> theShirbiny, what makes you want to learn German?
<theShirbiny> Dunno really, didn't like other languages, I tried Russian and Spanish
<theShirbiny> Maybe cause they have some cool rock bands :p
<philipballew> good point. I do like Germany rock. Will you go to Germany one day to use it?
<theShirbiny> I will, if I have the time and money for that :D
<theShirbiny> cool -> http://www.netfilter.org/projects/libnetfilter_queue/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, yeah, that sounds a lot like me...
<theShirbiny> xD
#ubuntu-eg 2018-04-07
<zano> السلام عليكم
<zano> اريد انظم للفريق
